# Co2 paintball refill?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone here knows of place near queensway and royal York that can refill 20oz co2 tanks. There's supposedly is a place on Advwnce Rd.

Any Suggestions? I'd gather paintball pro shops would be the best bet, no?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure where you're located. But Eastie Boyz paintball is one place, Paintball City (near airport road) is another. Just google these 2 and you should find one will fit your needs.


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

Most places that sell gases can do it too, if they have that adapter. 

Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Badlands has a few locations I used to go there for refills when I was into paintball


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Beastie boys were the closest that could refill my 20oz tank. There was one paintball place that was slightly closer, but oddly enough, they didn't do refills for co2. You'd be surprised how many places that deal with co2 (paintball shops, fire extinguisher shops, etc) that DON'T or can't refill paintball canisters. 

5 bucks for the refill. Not too bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

What your paintball set up like? Did they weight your tank?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I go to Paintball Nations to get my refills...they charge a bit more... $7 per refill for a 20oz tank, but they are conveniently located 2min away from my Kung-Fu school...

I'd also like to add that my 20oz paintball setup will last me 3 months at a rate of 1 bps


----------



## irminia (Dec 10, 2011)

GEEZ is that how much it costs to fill a co2 tank nowadays??
I havn't used once since I switched to compressed air for paintball, but I remember it not costing more than a toonie back then.
However, I'm currently running DIY co2 and $7 worth of sugar pretty much lasts 3 months, not including the hassle of refilling the mixture every month.



manhtu said:


> I go to Paintball Nations to get my refills...they charge a bit more... $7 per refill for a 20oz tank, but they are conveniently located 2min away from my Kung-Fu school...
> 
> I'd also like to add that my 20oz paintball setup will last me 3 months at a rate of 1 bps


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

And this is why CO2 is cheaper and more efficient lol


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What your paintball set up like? Did they weight your tank?


Setup is a Milwaukee MA597 on a paintball canister through an adapter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

mark for future reference


----------

